# Need wheels for my photo backpack



## sagittariansrock (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all
I recently purchased a Pro Runner AW350. I didn't go for the x-series because of the additional weight when I am hiking. However, it will be nice to roll it in airports. I was thinking of getting a luggage cart or something that I can attach when needed. I am looking for something that is compact, folds down, has big wheels wide apart.
Anyone know of or using something like that? 
Thanks


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

Dear sagittariansrock

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=622720&Q=&is=REG&A=details

http://www.amazon.com/Sparco-Easy-Grip-Flip-Out-Platform-Capacity/dp/B000USIM5M/ref=pd_sbs_a_6

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, Mr Surapon. Have you used any of these (or know someone who has)? I shall try and see if I can find one of the ones you mentioned locally.


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thanks, Mr Surapon. Have you used any of these (or know someone who has)? I shall try and see if I can find one of the ones you mentioned locally.




Dear
Yes, I use to use the Cheapo from Walmart before, Work Great, But , I lost it in the Cabin over head Bin on Airplane 8 years ago. After that I buy the Tenba Large Rolling Backpack for my Big Lens and Gears.

http://www.tenba.com/Products/Shootout-Rolling-Backpack-Large-Black.aspx

You might want to go to walmart, and try, and see---That is my Recommend.
Surapon


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for your recommendation, I shall do so. I didn't go for the rolling photo backpacks because they are too heavy in case you cannot roll and need to carry them.


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:



> Thanks for your recommendation, I shall do so. I didn't go for the rolling photo backpacks because they are too heavy in case you cannot roll and need to carry them.



YES, You are right on the target , Too heavy = Weight =10.5 lbs(4.8 kg), Just Empty Back Pack. And Super High Cost too.
Yes, Cheap and 2-3 Pounds Luggage carrier from Walmart = A lot better sense.
Surapon


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 14, 2014)

Having just lugged a very large bag around for a weekend, I know why this question was asked. But I think it's best answered by purchasing a cheap duffel bag with wheels that you can put your camera bag into, or a roller for your clothes that can handle your camera bag hanging off it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 15, 2014)

I Love my ThinkTank Airport Takeoff (http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-takeoff-roller-camera-bag.aspx)- Perfect for me-size, weight, fits in even small planes, holds two bodies with lots of lenses, flashes, and stuff.

Just got the Airport International Security 2. It is larger, and heavier. It feels much heavier/larger than it is, and holds tons of stuff. Haven't taken it out yet.

Bags are of excellent construction-ballistic nylon, adjustable innards. Not too many or too few compartments, and good protection of gear. Tripods secured on the side so it has smaller profile to fit in overheads better, but less balanced for carrying.

Overall, what I love about the roller bags is that the gear is heavy, and once you get used to getting the load off your back, you learn to love pulling it. The wheels just glide nicely. Don't pull them in the dirt as that will soil the bearings.

One last thing, they have a compartment for at least a 15" lappy.

Very durable, I expect it to last longer than I do.

I only wish that the handle was spring loaded to pop out like Lowepro, which I think has a larger profile.

Scott


----------

